# lone wolf stands?



## sandgnat (Aug 27, 2010)

has any one ever used a lone wolf stand and are they worth the price?


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 6, 2010)

Worth every penny, just don't leave it in the woods or the back of your truck and risk someone stealing it.  I've had mine over 10 years, that's $35 a year for having the quietest stand on the market.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 20, 2011)

Fans are limited due to price but for some of us it is worth it...it is with out a doubt the lightest and quietest stand out there...


----------



## Wes (Apr 23, 2011)

If you are talking about the climber - It is a nice stand, very compact, very light. if you are a larger fellow I do not recommend it.  I am about 5'9", 160 and it fits me fine if you are over 200 it might be uncomfortable unless you are 7 ft tall.   Do you need to backpack in a stand to where you are going? if not, maybe check out the summit viper. My brother got one and I thought it was light, easy to climb, and comfortable. It doesn't break down into a flat packable stand, but if you don't need that, I wouldn't spend the extra for the lone wolf.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Jul 4, 2011)

if  ninjas were to use a climbing stand then Lone Wolf would be the choice! lol!

ultra quiet, easy, fast, light weight.       go ahead and plan on it getting stolen if you leave it anywhere.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2011)

I have had my lw hang on stand 15 years and my lw climber 8.   I would buy them again if I had to make the decision again.   I have others lots of others and the lone wolf stands are by far the best, lightest, and quietest.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 5, 2011)

They are nice, but not worth the $$$ in my opinion.


----------

